# Some extra space



## tel (Apr 18, 2011)

Gained another 160 square feet of workshop space yesterday.


----------



## bentprop (Apr 18, 2011)

gday,tel,before you put any machinery in there,check the roof.Our club bought a container,and it leaked like a sieve.Various people spent a week welding up the holes.Other than that,it's a useful storage area.I wish I had the space for one


----------



## mklotz (Apr 18, 2011)

Working in a metal box under the hot Australian sun.

Sounds more like something they used to do in Her Majesty's Prisons.


----------



## tel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks blokes! This one is as tight as a drum Hans, the pick of the pick, for $2900 delivered, not a pin-hole anywhere!

Yeah Marv, we were aware of that, but it will have another (shadecloth) covering over and above the top of it. The ultimate plan is two have two, set mouth to mouth with about a 10' gap, which will have as skillion roof and duckboard floor - should be a pretty useful set-up then.


----------



## mklotz (Apr 18, 2011)

I never doubted for a moment that you clever Aussies would have planned for that.


----------



## New_Guy (Apr 21, 2011)

Hot na its always bloody raining lol


----------



## steamer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Tel...make sure you show pictures of this set up!

And Happy Easter to you too!


Dave


----------



## tel (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, will do! Hopefully I'll get some power run down to it on the weekend, then work can begin in earnest!


----------



## Maryak (Apr 21, 2011)

tel,

Good one mate. I thought about hacking out some lift up sections in mine but decided that security was more of an issue than comfort. Being in a port there are way too many international and local hydraulic jacks. You know the ones who'll lift anything.

Best Regards
Bob


----------

